# Soccer betting Wednesday Spain Copa del rey



## Casey Crossgates (Jan 7, 2015)

Of the four meetings planned for the day, I chose the one that catches the most attention among fans, not only in Spain but throughout the world. Big derby of the capital - Atletico vs Real. In the first meeting, it will certainly be fierce competition and each team will want to get a favorable result. Turning to the situation of the two teams in recent meetings - Atletico won 3-1 at home to Levante, Real Madrid ended victorious march against Valencia lost 2-1. Atletico won too high from Bilbao 4-1, although the match was very controversial. Real Madrid took part in a friendly tournament in which he lost 2-4 in the final against Milan. When it comes to the ladder knockout in the previous couple of Real faced the team Cornelli, with which players Ancelotiego settled accounts with no problems (4: 1, 5: 0). The first match Atletico from L'Hospitalet ended with a victory for Madrid's players, but in return it was the only draw 2: 2. A year ago, the fate of both teams joined in the Copa del Rey, where Real won both matches 3-0 at home and 2-0 away. Diego Simeone's men do not sell cheap skin. Looking at the total duels Real won far more times, so I bet Real Madrid team win.

Spain Copa del Rey Real Madrid 0, -0,5 -127

Good Luck


----------

